# Humulin r



## coledeskin (Apr 28, 2015)

I wasn't really sure where to put this one so I just put it in this forum. So Ive decided to run insulin for the first time eve (I know the risks). I'm just gonna run a short 30 day cycle with my other gear and into my pct. I just need to know what to ask for at the pharmacy when I go up there so I don't seem suspicious. I know humulin r is the kind to buy but I'm not sure what to say if they ask me anything about my blood sugar levels or that stuff.


----------



## halfwit (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm only going to make sure you understand that insulin doesn't care what kind of tissues you're trying to grow, so if you don't have your diet nailed down, you WILL put on extra fat.  

That said, just be casual about it.  There are literally one in ten diabetics in the population, so as long as you're not stammering and sweating bullets you should be fine.  If you want, you can even state that you had to switch docs and ran out.  

Please be sure to pick up a glucose meter and glucose tabs while there.  Insulin, like anything else can be run safely, or shit can really hit the fan.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 28, 2015)

Your going to ask a pharmacy? 

Tell us what you know about insulin. 

Why do you call a 30 day cycle a short cycle?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm moving this to the insulin forum.


----------

